# Wireless charging



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

There has been occasional discussion about wireless charging and there were some links in the thread (now removed) about being able to run an EV continuously without having to [stop to] recharge the batteries. At this point I don't think there is any practical means to do this, but it may become a reality someday. So here are some links that I found interesting:

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/wireless-power-0409.html

http://www.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/wireless-charging

http://www.ti.com/lit/sg/slyt485/slyt485.pdf

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slyt479/slyt479.pdf

http://www.mit.edu/~soljacic/wireless_power.html

http://gizmodo.com/5924169/wireless...ean-electric-cars-that-charge-while-you-drive (for EVs)

http://www.wirelesspowerconsortium....uency-non-radiative-power-transfer-8_8_11.pdf

Apparently the efficiency of such power transfer in the lab has been about 20-30%, but theoretically could approach 100%. I think microwave transmission has been proven to about 80-90%. There is much concern about safety and interference with RF communications, and that needs to be carefully researched.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I read a SiFi book many years ago about a futuristic Private Eye. He was in his electric car and the batteries were getting low so he activated an antenna and charged from a satellite power station while one the go. I was about nineteen and in the service at the time and an electric car was a real novel idea. I can’t remember much else about the story except that part and it often comes to mind when the batteries get low and I have to head for home in my EV. Of course you know if there ever is a way to charge through the ether there will be a lot of controversy.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You could do on demand charging like that today via microwave. All you need is line-of-sight. I think most efforts re charging are wasted though, my onboard charger sits on the floor in the garage now. Most EVers are going to charge at home 99% of the time anyway.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

It would be like WiFi or finding a tower for your cell phone. I only charge at home but if I could be sure that it would not melt the candy bar in my pocket I would tap in to get a few extra miles before heading back to the Ranch.


----------



## Stacydumas (Oct 9, 2012)

Charging an EV or multiple EV's from a wifi of other hands free device is not likely cover up the EV's soon.. But there will be additions to charge EV's with different or multiple solutions.


----------



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

Some more on this;

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/914430-...ng-make-an-electrified-m25-a-real-possibility


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You guys are on the wrong side of the world

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...oad-technology-free-lecture-series-79394.html

Very impressive lecture
The Jafa's (Aucklanders) have got stationary charging sorted and have a few small engineering problems
(how to stop 40 tonners munching the in road coils)
to fix to get on road moving charging going - 95+% efficiency


----------

